# Ice Hash



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some simple steps to make a nice treat
first i keep trim in freezer until I have enough 100-200 grams,this is placed in a glass bowel with ice and mixed with a hand held mixer for about 5 min.





next we remove the veg material i use a simple strainer and rinse with the hose attachment on the sink the trim has lost its sweet smell by now and is tossed into the compost





Let the water stand at least 1/.2 hr to 45 min this allows the sweet hash to settle to the bottom of the bowel ,then siphon off the water ,use a hose or whatever you have available careful not to disturb the little jewels floating on the bottom





keep this under a fan or bright light to help evaporate the remaining water , at this point I scrape up the prize and place it on cellophane to dry further





keep an eye on it now your ready to start molding it into a ball





i started out with just over 100 g of trim and now have 2 grams of hash give it a shot


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

remember a little bit goes a long way, if you, have never smoked it before go easy until you know how it will affect you


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 5, 2010)

Robert is right. I remember i first got hash and over smoked myself. i had the spinns. not a fun experience. 
But thanks will favorite this page for future reference!
ENJOY!
+rep!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks PTS, i smoked too much at an aerosmith concert in houston last year , i couldn't even process the music i was wasted


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 5, 2010)

i hear yah man, i was like trying to eat something to get my high down and all i remeber is like me not falling into my spagetti and meatballz. haha.


----------



## haze2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey robert, the comment about keeping it under a bright light, DO NOT DO THIS!! It will degrade the THC!!!! I just made some, leave it dry in a dark room and cool as you can the stuff will be ready for smoking in a day or so. Haze


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks haze ,will do from now on i actually have mine on the top of a cable box it keeps temps in the mid eighties


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 14, 2010)

mmmmmmmm.....bacon......

I have some trim from my last grow chilling in the freezer. I let the trim dry and then when it was dry i put it into the freezer. I wanted to make bubble hash with it but needed to order the bubble bags. Your method would save me about 65 dollars. Thanks for the great info Robert.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks man; quick question: Would it be beneficial to re-ice the trim strained out of the bowl? I figured you rinsed off the trim but would you get a tiny bit more hash if you did the process over again?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2010)

by the time i rinse the trim after mixing with the blender its lost all its hash smell , repeating the process might give a little more hash but will also increase the amount of veg. material that would get past the strainer


----------



## tharmon3 (Jun 15, 2010)

i am not to familiar with the whole ice hash method, seems pretty simple. My question is after you take the vegative matter out of the bowl could pour the broth through a coffee filter to remove even more contaminants?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2010)

i've been happy with the quality of hash at this stage, i will try some on the next batch , if you run some through a coffee filter let us know how it turns out


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeaa i ahve a thread similar to this called making hah from basic household items.. or sumthin like that.. pretty much the same thing.. i like makin hash this way.. i usually put the ice/water/trimmings in and empty peanut butter jar and shake the shit out of it for a lil bit.. and then stick it in my fridge for 1/2 hour.. then shake it up again... then pour the mixture through a spaghetti strainer... squeeze out all the leafy material that gets stuck on top... and then u pour whats left through a permanent (metal) coffee strainer (the ones that come with the big coffee makers).. and then i pour that through a paper coffee filter... it takes a lil while to get all teh liquid to go through the paper coffee filter.. but once its all through.. your hash is sitting in the coffee filter.. waiting to be molded... and dried.. and then smoked.. =D


** you should also put in ur guide NOT to throw away the leafy material after u strain it out.. tell them to put it aside.... and then repeat the preocess again.. wether it be what i just said I do.. or your method.. but if u repeat it.. your likely to get MORE hash again.. it wont be as powerful as the last batch.. but its hash.... soo regardless.. its still gonna be strong!.. i even managed to do it a 3rd time and still got sum more hash... just a lil tip for ya.. nice guide tho. and nice pics too! (like the bacon in the scale pic.. hahahaha)


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks , everyone will take what they need from this thread as long as there are people willing to add info.how about a link to your thread chb444


----------



## livinthadream (Jun 19, 2010)

hmm, uniqe process, id rather just use the bubble extractors...finer grades


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

with the small amount i grow , its not cost effective for me to purchase the bags , i'm happy with the quality i'm getting


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

surely this is just Gumby hash? i made up a batch yesterday for the first time. like you i can't justify the expense and effort of multiple micron bubble bags


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

a agreed.. its deff not worth the price of the bags.. i usually only grow 1-2 plants.. soo this way workes great for me! and i feel like if u let it set for long enough.. and do a good enough job mixing it up... you can still get sum pretty good quality.. mine always comes out bright gold (at 1st.. then it turns brown/black)


----------



## wozb529 (Jun 19, 2010)

where those cuttings dry? as they looked wet. thought they had to be dry?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 19, 2010)

they hash turns oput a little better if you try to break it up or cruble it as much as you can before it dries.
and dont press it before you dry, it binds water to the trichs and you hash will be crumbly after a few days.

i heat press mine after it's dry. according to these instructions:
run your bubble bags.. and when you pull the screen, put the product onto the pressing screen, but DO NOT press it, as the screen would make you to believe.. just have a towel below the screen and let it sit there for a few moments to dry.. its also ok to gently fold the screen over the top and press around the extract with a paper towel.. this will help soak the water out slightly.. you are just trying to get a minimum amount of water out of it.. not pressing it.. then get a card and scrape (should be easy if the right amount of water is gone) the glob into a cardboard surface and chop it up gently with the card... do the same with the other grades of hash but keep them seperate while drying. after you have pulled all you want and have it gently chopped onto the cardboard go back thru 1 last time (should be more dry now, almost sandy but not quite. more like rocks) and chop it up pretty finely.. i try not to damage the trich heads as much as possible by mushing and rolling etc.. dont do any of that yet.. if the trich heads are pressed with moisture still on them, the thc and the water will bind and the hash will never dry properly.. so now you have a fine rocky/sandy product drying on cardboard. let this dry for 48 hours so it is COMPLETELY dry.. now you have that same sandy looking product but it will stick together.. you can grab a small little rock and roll it in your fingers and itll turn brown and stick together.. or you can press it which is very easy and you dont need a store bought press to do it.. in fact i think this method works better than the store bought as i have used both methods.. get a piece of cardboard the cutout size you want the brick of hash to be.. wrap plastic wrap around it leaving 1 end open to dump the hash into the void after you remove the cardboard. so as i said, take the cardboard out of the plastic wrap and pour the hash in.. seal the open side by folding over... make sure it is fairly tight in there. then get newspaper.. i usually for a 3"x3" size of cardboard will use like a 9"x9" of newspaper to wrap around a few times.. wet the newspaper part you are using very wet.. put the hash wrapped in plastic wrap in the middle of the wet newspaper and wrap the paper around it.. put the newspaper combo on a frying pan on an electric stove on very low for like 2 mins on each side.. i usually flip a few times on each side.. u are just heating the hash so its easy to work with.. its ready when u look at it and its brownish color.. then get a glass (santa cruz lemonade organic) bottle.. pour boiling water about half way inside.. get a work glove so you dont burn yourself and roll the glass bottle back and forth over the top of the newspaper which is lying on a tile or some flat surface.. roll 1 side up and down.. left and right.. then flip and repeat.. do a few times for maybe 3-5 minutes.. unwrap from the newspaper but leave wrapped in the plastic wrap.. your hash should be dark brown and compressed together LOOKING... but leave wrapped in plastic wrap and put in the freezer for at least 10-15 minutes.. an hour is good.. take out and unwrap it and there you have it.


----------



## BigBug (Jun 19, 2010)

Making some right now ill let u know how it goes in a few hours


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

making some silly putty ...right on ,enjoy....rob


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

me too. =) mines dryin right now. =)


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2010)

let us know how it tuns out


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 20, 2010)

i've never had hash before but i have some trim saved up. I might try this method.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2010)

hash is amazing nailz, you will never throw away trim again


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 20, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> hash is amazing nailz, you will never throw away trim again



I keep hearing that, I can't wait till I try some.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jun 20, 2010)

I will try this soon... If u r aiming to have highest thc content extracted isnt it The Butane Method for honey oil better... ? I think that 2 g is too small amount to come out of 100 g trim... .(although THC content of trim varies)... I know its stupid to ask but Do you dried your trim or u can use fresh one in this method... Is THC psychoactive if herb is not dried ?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2010)

yeaa, u will NEVER throw the trim away.. hahaha. im pissed tho.. i fucked my hash up.. tryna figure out how to fix it.. i got down to the last step.. where i put the liquid through the paper coffee filter... and had just the hash left in there with a lil water.. soo i folded it up to let it dry... and a few bowls.... then woke up the next morning.... lol. soo i never got to mold the hash!! soo wen i looked at it this morning.. its all just spread out.. and stuck to the filter!! >=O idk wat to do with it yet.. i tried sprayin it with water.. to try and re-mold it.. but it wouldnt work. =( fuck! lol. i'' figures sumthin out... even if i have to smoke some of the coffee filter... its prolly jsut like smoking a joint. lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2010)

that's why i never mess with the filter, i just start to mold it once it dries out enough to remove from the cellophane


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> Do you dried your trim or u can use fresh one in this method...


 my trim goes into the freezer fresh until i get around to use it


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice! Very simple, and I love hash. Thanks a bunch robert! Didn't realize it was so simple. Last night I put some hash on top of some Grape Ape and got spinning pretty quick. I'm talking STONED. Couldn't walk straight.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2010)

ah yes i do love me some hash ...rob


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jun 20, 2010)

vape it if u can


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jun 21, 2010)

love hash =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2010)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> love hash =)


holy fuck!!!


----------



## allen bud (Jul 1, 2010)

might have to try this soon !!


----------



## Supgee3 (Jul 8, 2010)

mmmmmmm hash


----------



## BlAcKiNg6 (Jul 23, 2010)

awsome dude tnx from info


----------



## purp602 (Jul 26, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 27, 2010)

thank you i enjoy the results , and find if i don't over do the mixing and using frozen fresh trim i get a higher ratio of hash instead of veg matter . its not as green and sends me out of this world ,sweetness


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 27, 2010)

love the thread Rob! will definitely be trying some of this (mixed with chb's methods) when i harvest here in a few days.
-edit- tried to rep ya but wouldnt let me. ill be back for it though =D


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 27, 2010)

KK your results are my reps ...rob...i love my golden hash results ,can bags make it better? we can only hope so ....rob


----------



## lvnv (Jul 28, 2010)

This looks like a quick and easy way to pull some great hash without having to purchase expensive bags. Good stuff. 
Would you get better yield using something like bubble bags?


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can you throw all that in a blender??


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 28, 2010)

blenders chop and liquefy the trim and makes it impossible to separate , the small amount i deal with isn't worth the cost of the bags , people with large scale grows would gain a lot from using bags


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Jul 28, 2010)

can this be done with male plant parts?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 28, 2010)

i have never used a male for anything other then a plant to harvest pollen


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice man. I will not only do this tonight and see if i can spare anything from my males but when harvest comes too.

Ill let you know about the males.


----------



## LickmyZach (Aug 2, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> anyone see the bacon in the background?


I am guessing its there to add flavor, right?


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 3, 2010)

flavor to my BLT made with tomatoes from the garden, had the munchies bad


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 3, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> flavor to my BLT made with tomatoes from the garden, had the munchies bad


 Cant wait for my plants to finish so I can give this method a shot! Love me some hash...


----------



## raw225 (Aug 3, 2010)

i never tried any hash....i bet it some good shit???


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 3, 2010)

the best


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 6, 2010)

CAn you do this with male plants?
friends plants turnd out male, he has 3 of them over 5 ft tall. Could i still do this?


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 6, 2010)

I did it. It does work as in you will get something but you wont get much. But since all you use is ice and water i would say its worth it.


----------



## KillerRedd (Aug 6, 2010)

another SE Texan here...great thread bro! Used to get hash when i was stationed in Germ., when we couldnt go to Amsterdam, and from what i can remember...well, i dont remember alot, but i know i couldnt stand or even function for several hours after. Good Times!!!


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank man i would rep you for this thread but i cant


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 6, 2010)

looks bomg


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 6, 2010)

yup sick hash bro


----------



## Hefty (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice..Im new to site and came across this thread..alot of great info i can use to make some nice hash soon =] thanks


+rep


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 22, 2010)

rob just finished making a small batch using this method; worked great! When I harvest the rest of my plants in a few weeks Im going to make a huge batch, and Ill take some pics of it then. Thanks man.


----------



## BlackThumb99 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm definitely gonna try this!!! I've made kief hash from my grinder scrapings....and found that the quality improves when I warm it in the oven (wrapped in wet papers) at 250 degrees F...for about a half an hour. Has anyone tried the oven warm-up with kinda bubble hash? Damn...I'm drooling! I gotta stop lookin at the pictures!


----------



## MRLD (Sep 22, 2010)

nice thread...quick and easy too...


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 22, 2010)

black let me know how it turns out ...and purple i'm looking forward to the picks ,cuz i do love that hash


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 10, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> with the small amount i grow , its not cost effective for me to purchase the bags , i'm happy with the quality i'm getting


Purchasing bags really has nothing to do with quality, more so quantity, wouldnt you rather have 4 grams than 2 ?? bubble bags are so cheap on ebay, your mad not to invest, why do something half assed...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2010)

are the bags as cheap as not spending a penny and using items in my kitchen?


----------



## Liberty Toke (Oct 16, 2010)

BACON!!! oh ya and thats a nice use of trimmings.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 20, 2010)

i've been throwing my trim away for the last two years cause I only grow two or three at time thought the amount from that wouild be worth less than bag now i dont need bags , thanks rob +rep


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Rob +rep im going to be trying this at harvest..ive never tried hash before but i cant wait to try it out


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 28, 2010)

Alright rob, hope you been good my man. Just finished making some delicious ice hash using your recipe. 

Using trim from a Blue Mystic plant and a Wappa plant, I was able to gather about 120g of frozen wet trim (2 bags):


Mixed some ice, 120g trim, and water in a big mixing bowl and mixed for 15 minutes. Then I strained out trim/ice mixture to a different bowl. This is the first bowl hash:


Now, with the strained trim/ice mixture taken from Hash Bowl #1, I put some more ice water into Hash Bowl #2 and re mixed for 15 more minutes. That bowl is still evaporating but looks like it will be about 1g.

Here is the hash from Hash Bowl #1


And the final weight from Hash Bowl #1. The hash weight from Hash Bowl #2 should be about the same, so 2.5g total of GREAT HASH!!


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 28, 2010)

a very handy page,,,, just started to save my trimmings today...,, a long way 2 go yet... 
+rep


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for posting the pics purple , i think you will be happy you saved your trim and try this cheif,kush its going to blow your mind ,enjoy and keep me updated once you make your hash


----------



## intelplatoon (Oct 29, 2010)

i just tried this for the first time, with last years trimmings.......it made some quality hashish and was ready to smoke about 12 hrs later


----------



## city limit warrior (Oct 29, 2010)

Do alota pieces of leaves get into the final product


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

city limit warrior said:


> Do alota pieces of leaves get into the final product


Depends how well you do your job 

Here's one i made earlier


----------



## ckckck (Oct 29, 2010)

just follewd this guide to the letter and made 3 grams outa 100 gram trim how long do ya leave it to dry.and does it go rock hard?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine dried within a few days, and it dried absolutely rock hard


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

how is the smoke?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

Dunno, not a fan of hash so just chucked it in a jar for whenever i get into a pickle


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ice hash will put you on your arse if you're not careful. Great stuff to smoke, all the same, and some fantastic samples on the thread.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 29, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> how is the smoke?


Fuckin nice man  Took a little pinch last night and it bubbled up nicely and I got really stoned. Good hash! 

Somebody was asking about quality - It is really good as long as you strain all the trim out. Some sinks to the bottom so you have to pour the bowl through a strainer, then rinse the trim in the strainer into a seperate bowl to collect another round of hash. I got a total of 2g of rock hard dried hash from 120g wet trim.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 15, 2010)

It's an informative post, thanks, I'll check it out. But you made me spit out my coffee.

Tell me, in the original post you say to use a "glass bowel" will a regular bowel do? That would make some stinky ass hash.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 15, 2010)

make sure you clean it first...sorry about the sp


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem, I type fast and make typos too. Bowel for bowl is a classic though. Getting the ice in must hurt.


----------



## Chomps (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by and say thanks. I saw this thread after a few days I pulled a male AK from the grow. Hadn't chopped and trashed it yet so I thought I'd try this just for shits and giggles. It only produced maybe half a bowl but it definitely elevated my mood. Something I did when the water was too low to use the turkey baster thing was tear off a piece of paper towel and dip it it a corner of the water and it will suck more up. 

It was entertaining just interacting with the plant in a way I hadnt tried yet.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just Dropping by Bro.I must have missed the email that the Hash was ready huh?You Bastard.....Peace


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 1, 2010)

Just smoked a fat glob of ice hash  Shit tastes so good and is smooth on the throat as well


----------



## SYROUS (Dec 3, 2010)

Simple yet effective,i use a garbage pail i put a tap on,i do 1 1/2 elbows a shot get close to a zip a wash and do 2 washes


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

fuck i couldnt imagine having an oz of hash layin here right now.


----------



## auldone (Dec 7, 2010)

2 questions before I make a go at this.....

Is it an electric mixer or a whisk?

Are the trimmings whole or chopped up?

Thanks


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

electric mixer and the trim is just leaf tips and popcorn buds no stems ,so i'd call it chopped up


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2010)

I use every part of the plant, seems to work and use a alrge paint mixer attachment for my drill


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out bubble hash being made. It's the way to go if you want to make your own hash.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIHnFUckQ&has_verified=1


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Check out bubble hash being made. It's the way to go if you want to make your own hash.
> 
> 
> [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIHnFUckQ&has_verified=1[/url]


It's the price of the bags that always pushes me away (although i've been linked to some apparently good quality cheaper bags of late) but the ease of using bags as shown in the video, well it'#s just a silly big comparison. Doesn't seem to be anything to using the bags, bam and you're done. Gumby is a pain, letting it all settle, siphoning the water out without sucking all the good stuff up, one day tip top, one day


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It's the price of the bags that always pushes me away (although i've been linked to some apparently good quality cheaper bags of late) but the ease of using bags as shown in the video, well it'#s just a silly big comparison. Doesn't seem to be anything to using the bags, bam and you're done. Gumby is a pain, letting it all settle, siphoning the water out without sucking all the good stuff up, one day tip top, one day


The price does hold people back, especially if they want quality bags and ones with more different micron sized mesh, but then for the person who grows smaller crops they do make smaller bags that are less expensive. 

But if you consider what you get using them and how many times you will use them, the price isn't so bad. Not that I ever grew anything to sell but if someone does deal it wouldn't take long to more than recoup the price of the bags if they sold some of the hash. They could keep the very best for themselves, or at least most of it, and sell the rest or even for a time or three sell it all and in no time they would recoup their money. 

I have never seen any in person and I guess the quality would depend on the quality of the products someone started with and their skills but I have heard of people purchasing waterproof material, like the bags are made of, and buying different micron mesh from places that sold it for silk screening and sewing their own. I have no idea of the cost, or as I said the quality, but someone could always take that route.


----------



## auldone (Dec 8, 2010)

Used your method and came out with some nice hash!!!! Thanks bro!


----------



## auldone (Dec 8, 2010)

So I ended up with 3.8 grams of hash... Don't know the weight but it was a half full, gallon ziplock bag of trimmings. I'm happy with the end result. Waiting on the wife to get home to smoke. A report is coming, I won't promise it will be today though... 

Thank you for your knowledge Rob.

People like you and Brick Top, and many others do not get enough respect when you good people offer your wisdom to us less educated... If I had not come across this thread a few months back, I would have given away my trimmings and been out some free hash. 

Peace


----------



## t0rn (Dec 8, 2010)

You can do this without the bags. What you've detailed with the pictures at the beginning is the "gumby" style of making hash. Visual aid shown here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2010)

that's it gumby hash method ,that is my inspiration


----------



## auldone (Dec 9, 2010)

So after a night of sleep, and after an evening of hash, I have to say......... Damn that shit was dope!!!!!! On our collective asses all night. My wife, who has never smoked hash, thought I was wasting my time making it. She doesn't think that now!!! 

Thanks again Rob!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

auldone said:


> So after a night of sleep, and after an evening of hash, I have to say......... Damn that shit was dope!!!!!! On our collective asses all night. My wife, who has never smoked hash, thought I was wasting my time making it. She doesn't think that now!!!
> 
> Thanks again Rob!!!


I don't know when hash was no longer popular or became hard to find but in the late 60's, when I started toking, and in the 70's you could find it almost anytime you wanted it and people loved it. I just don't understand why or how so many people seem to have forgotten about it and why so many 'business people' stopped offering it. 

I used to know growers who would make hash out of their entire plants, buds and all, because the people they sold to wanted it so much and loved it so much that they made more money that way. 

Think about it. Hash is the collected resin heads/trichome heads. One toke of it might be like 4 or 7 or maybe 10 or more tokes of pot because in quality hash there is very little plant matter and you are mostly smoking trichome heads rather than a bunch of plant matter with trichome heads on it. You remove all the worthless part of the plant and only toke the worthwhile part of the plant so of course you are going to get higher than a Georgia pine, and who doesn't love that? 

Quality hash needs to make a major comeback!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2010)

our generation brick top ..the younger generation will discover we know it is rediscover yet it is still as fresh and new to them ...cheers


----------



## auldone (Dec 9, 2010)

When I lived in Cali I could find hash just about as easy as weed. In Washington, not so much. My wife has only been smoking for a few years so there is alot for her to yet enjoy....

btw.... I'm 36, well I will be on the 28th, So not quite the youngster.....


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> our generation brick top ..the younger generation will discover we know it is rediscover yet it is still as fresh and new to them ...cheers



Hip hugger pants came back, even some in bell bottoms came back. Hash might as well take it's turn ... along with lava lamps and black light posters of Jimi Hendrix .. or maybe someone more current.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

auldone said:


> When I lived in Cali I could find hash just about as easy as weed. In Washington, not so much. My wife has only been smoking for a few years so there is alot for her to yet enjoy....
> 
> btw.... I'm 36, well I will be on the 28th, So not quite the youngster.....



Come February if you added 20 years to that age you'd be my age.

When you are my age, and older, you will look back at being 36 as being a youngster. At 40 I was still doing flips on my slalom trick ski with ease. Now I just ride it like a short slippery slalom ski and now and then do a turn, and usually end up sputtering out water through my nose. But ... I can still barefoot and snap off a tumble-turn like I used to and one foot barefoot. I just can't still do an upside down deep-water start, not even on a short-line off my boom.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a decade on you done ,and brick i love every fad that comes back it makes me feel so nostalgic


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i have a decade on you done ,and brick i love every fad that comes back it makes me feel so nostalgic


It's nice to know that I am not the only dinosaur here, even though at times I feel like I already have one foot stuck in the tar pit and the rest of me is on slippery steeply sloped ground heading into the tar pit.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2010)

if it weren't for us there would be no stability here


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> if it weren't for us there would be no stability here



And if we're here all that much longer we could say if it weren't for us being here there wouldn't be any Viarga and or Depends people here.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 9, 2010)

Ain't that the truth... as far as hash Brick Top, you are absolutely right. Before I had my card, I almost never even had the opportunity to purchase hash, let alone smoke it. But all the dispensary's carry different strains as a staple now, which is really nice  

I think next grow I am going to water cure some plants for a tincture, then finally get some good micron bags for hash. I'm really hoping to bring hash back around here... smoking plant matter is just not healthy...


----------



## auldone (Dec 9, 2010)

You guys are great.... Or I'm high.... 

While I may be 10 or 20 years younger, it has been my experience on here that most are in there 20's talking like they have a lifetime of experience at something when all they are doing is regurgitating someone else's experience...


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Ain't that the truth... as far as hash Brick Top, you are absolutely right. Before I had my card, I almost never even had the opportunity to purchase hash, let alone smoke it. But all the dispensary's carry different strains as a staple now, which is really nice
> 
> I think next grow I am going to water cure some plants for a tincture, then finally get some good micron bags for hash. I'm really hoping to bring hash back around here... smoking plant matter is just not healthy...



Smoking high quality hash is like a big step in the direction of vaporizing. When you smoke high quality hash you are eliminating almost all of the plant matter which is not at all beneficial for you.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 9, 2010)

auldone said:


> You guys are great.... Or I'm high....
> 
> While I may be 10 or 20 years younger, it has been my experience on here that most are in there 20's talking like they have a lifetime of experience at something when all they are doing is regurgitating someone else's experience...


I'm only 33, but I definitely agree the average age on here is probably 20. Or that's how people come across based off how and what they type. Doesnt bother me though, for the most part everyone is chill and civil.


----------



## Canon (Dec 9, 2010)

Brick Top- you forgot to mention _Strobe Candles_ to go with your black light and posters! (LOL)

Strange how things work out.
I'm a lover of hash and a main reason I'm growing better buds indoors.
Bags should be here soon. I've 6 plants grown solely for hash making. I'll clip the better buds (but not too many) and the rest is hash & oil.
Using the whole plant (well as long as it's sticky is good).
After your hash, save the green.
Spread it out on a screen / cardboard to dry. Turning once in awhile.
When dried (near chrispy) grind it up (blender, etc.) and run it through a BHO system.
Then it's ready for compost. 

Good thread.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 9, 2010)

Good BHO idea  rep


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweet! Now I dont have to buy an expensive bubble bag. +rep!


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 21, 2010)

great thread! now i know what to do with all my trim when im done.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2010)

let me know how it turns out


----------



## Drew4312 (Dec 22, 2010)

is it always 100 grams of shake = 2 grams of hash or what and is it really powerful? im going to make some soon


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 22, 2010)

no some shake is much heavier then mine , my example ws only average .. you may come up short or over let me know


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> no some shake is much heavier then mine , my example ws only average .. you may come up short or over let me know


It will also vary depeding how much work you want to put in, i can never be bothered with a single run adn then squeeze the water out, but there's plenty still trapped in the wet mess to warrant second and soemtimes third runs through the ice.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 22, 2010)

It's definitely worth it to run the shake through a second batch of ice water. I got twice as much hash as I would have if I just did the one pass.


----------



## scott1M (Dec 23, 2010)

great post..ill b trying it out in a few weeks wen these babys come down


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. I have tried to follow a few hash threads and was totally confused This is my first time making it and trying it. I just finished making a batch with some blue mystic trimmings. I was surprised at what was in the bottom of the glass bowl when the water evaporated. I have a couple of auto blue mystics going right now and I will definitely make me some more hash +REP.


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 23, 2010)

if your mum made jam when u were little u will know what muslim is. use this to strain your water after each ice/scuff mixing session - 2 or 3 i would

looking good nice thread +rep


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 23, 2010)

well i harvested last night! wow! loads of bud! and i used this method to try and make some hash...of course i only had like 4 or 5 grams of trim, and a supa noob, so i only GOT a bowlpack's worth ...but it WORKED! usually my friends all just make butter with trim, meh. im likin this method so far the best! cheers OP! and thanks again! Merry Xmas to all!~


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 25, 2010)

Great thread Rob. Thanks to everyone that has added some useful tips as well. +rep Rob.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

thank you all so much for taking time to check out this thread


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info bro, helped out a lot! Iv got a couple ready for harvest in about 2 wks so Ima give this a shot


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2011)

come back and tell us how it turns out


----------



## Scooch McGooch (Feb 16, 2011)

very first harvest is in 9 days, and i will for sure make ice hash and let you know how it works...

I LOL'ed at the 20 average age since im 21, and it seems to be a good mix of youngers/olders on here


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 16, 2011)

Ice hash never fails for me. Used 1/2 zip of trim plus 1/2 zip of stems I collected. Got 2 grams of amber coloured hash after I pressed it with my hash press.


----------



## auldone (Mar 6, 2011)

So I went through my second go at this ice hash today. 30g of trim and small nugs produced a 1.1g ball of VERY STICKY hash. The first time I went through this the hash was no where near as sticky. Very gummy. Did I not let it dry enough?? It sure looked dry with no signs of water. It is a nice golden color right now.

Smoke report to come...


----------



## purplehazin (Mar 6, 2011)

Most likely not dry enough; ice hash is the shit though


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2011)

made some for a friend with saved trim i put directly into the freezer, its been collecting for some time it does freeze dry some , now i don't keep any large fan leaves only the small ones on the buds and all the tips that get trimmed off the buds that are sticky , and use a mixer just long enough the trim is wilted like boiled greens and no longer smell sweet and aren't sticky , also let it rest after let all goodies have time to settle down to the bottom


----------



## auldone (Mar 7, 2011)

So I smoked some last night and it was a knock out!!! While it has not dried out anymore as of this a.m., I am happy! It's hash! I rolled my ball through some kief to make it easier to handle. The trim was only in the freezer for 5 days, could that be why it is so sticky??

I guess it doesn't really matter, it's workin for me!!!!!!

Thanks for this recipe Robert!!!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 7, 2011)

iv been keeping my trim in the freezer till i get a good bit saved up, is this ok?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> iv been keeping my trim in the freezer till i get a good bit saved up, is this ok?


 thats what i do


----------



## Legal Yooper (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm trying some now. I didn't have a metal strainer small enough so I used some window screen and doubled it up. I put the screen in the bowl first then added about 1/4 of a grocery bag of frozen trim along with ice and water. Stired it, mixed it, blended it.... Then I lifted the whole screen and mash out of the bowl in a ball and squeezed the hell out out of it. Thats where it seemed the water coming out looked nice and amber.

The water left in the bowl is almost black with a slight foam on the top. I think I may have let too much plant matter through. Cant wait or... I should say, I hope it settles  Not really expecting too much as it was just bullshit shake but if it works all my good bud trimmings will be done this way.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2011)

i just use the kitchen mixer on the slowest speed ...let me know how it turns out


----------



## sso (Mar 8, 2011)

ive always read 28g of dry trim to 1g hash (bubblebags), so 100g fresh trim making 2g (mj loses 70% of weight by drying)

seems to favor gumbyhash. 

bubblebags are called that, because the hash is so pure, it bubbles when smoked.
same as others are describing their gumbyhash accomplishing.

so bubblebags and gumbyhash seem to be equal in quality.

the main difference seems to be ease of operation and the option of dividing your hash by quality.
getting a few different grades, but that mainly seems to be the case with dry trim.

havent tried bubblebags though, only tried gumbyhash and twice, so im mostly going by comparing other people´s notes.
would rather have bags but gumbyhash works fine, dont make that much mj anyway,maybe later ill get bags.

and yes, i did get a bit of hash from a few males (cut just about the beginning of flower)
did it for shits and giggles as he said. way less than from females, but hash nonetheless.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2011)

gumby hash is the inspiration for this thread


----------



## auldone (Mar 8, 2011)

I must have nailed it then. It is still nice and gummy today and will knock ya out!

This is a great thread and I have a short story about it....

A few months back, when I was about to try this for the first time, my nephew came over with a friend. Nephew is 18, friend is 25. They were telling me how they were making hash oil or what ever it is you make with the butane. They had this whole 2 liter soda bottle rigged up with a butane bottle with the trim in the soda bottle. Holes drilled through the bottom so the oil would drip out.

They said that they spent $45 dollars on the butane that was used. I do not recall how much they got out of it but I do remember them saying it was gone that night between the 2....

I sort of laughed and said, "So for 45 bucks you got fucked up for a night?" Of course the nephew plays it up that they were so fucked up, and no doubt they were, but I just told them I was goin to stick with this method. It was goin to cost me nothing even if I get a 1 night high....

That same nephew is now BEGGING to come over and try my hash....


----------



## Spleefmeister (Mar 18, 2011)

I would dry the trim afterward and make BHO with it.

Your butane must be so expensive up in the NorthWest due to the environmentalists. Down here in FL I get the cans I use for about $5 apiece and it only takes one can to make 1-2 grams. I use a PVC pipe.


----------



## WWDave (Mar 25, 2011)

Been growing some WW strain. Been saving the clippings, about 3, 1 gal. baggies ful. Ran some "Gumby" yesterday. Smoked about a rice grain sized piece and have been Zomby for like 3 hrs. Call me a light weight but, GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## moses.of.smokers (Mar 31, 2011)

haha bacon so 100g = 2g sounds worth it ok wonderin if i start harvesting that stuff from a plant that is still growing would it work the same and how do u guys smoke your hash i tried it on a blunt and it counted a a attempted suicide lol i thought it was weaker than it was so i put a lil in the weed and some wet hash on the blunt an smoked it alone after i dried it


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (May 22, 2011)

Shud really freeze ur trim, and then run it, i've gotten almost fullmelt this way.



srry old thread, just posting info tho.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 24, 2011)

all input is welcome


----------



## buzzzzz (Aug 2, 2011)

What about using some contractor grade painters strain bags? I had read somewhere that peeps would go to a contractors paint supply store and buy some different size micron bags for cheap and made their bubble has with those. I just can't remember what size and how many of the micron bags (3-4) they got but they said it's the same result as the bubble bags but waaaay cheap. But I like ur method as I will definately be putting it to use.

Thanks


----------



## bubblebucketguy (Aug 17, 2011)

not unless ur fan leaf ball had any trics on the fan leaves.
I use the lower 1/3 of my plants airy buds for bubble bag hash making, from 12 plants i average around 30g hash. 
I use bubble bags, 2 five gallon buckets, a electric drill and paint mixer, a large bag of ice and do about 2 rinses with each batch of material. the second rinse usually gets a few extra gr so i figure it was worth the time.
Ak47 at 8wks today, gona go to 10-11. hash making will begin soon after.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

great thread love the info. i went with edibles with my 1st grow's trimmings, but im hella over that and will def be making hash this next harvest!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Dec 8, 2011)

GREAT thread, great method and results. My wife chimed in with an idea after we read this thread and said we can just line the inside of our salad spinner with muslin and use centrifugal force to pull all the water and trichs out. And IT WORKS GREAT! no squeezing or extra work required. Thanks for the thread BTW, very nice work! : ) +rep my friend.


----------



## D.Medicated (Feb 13, 2012)

bubblebucketguy said:


> not unless ur fan leaf ball had any trics on the fan leaves.
> I use the lower 1/3 of my plants airy buds for bubble bag hash making, from 12 plants i average around 30g hash.
> I use bubble bags, 2 five gallon buckets, a electric drill and paint mixer, a large bag of ice and do about 2 rinses with each batch of material. the second rinse usually gets a few extra gr so i figure it was worth the time.
> Ak47 at 8wks today, gona go to 10-11. hash making will begin soon after.


bubble bucket sounds like your getting a pretty nice yield of hash from your method!
hows the quality of your bubble hash?
how exactly do you do your method? feel free to shoot me a message  im very interested


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Mar 17, 2012)

D.Medicated said:


> bubble bucket sounds like your getting a pretty nice yield of hash from your method!
> hows the quality of your bubble hash?
> how exactly do you do your method? feel free to shoot me a message  im very interested


bubble hash is made with these bags called bubble bags. run a google search and youll see em. its the same idea as this except the bags have filters on the bottoms and you are getting more pure hash rather than having some plant material in it. i wish the bags werent so damn expensive. i also like this method of NOT using the coffee filter. theres always so much stuck on it and it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 19, 2012)

So you fellas lika the hash's, eh? Let your mouths salivate...

View attachment 2076695

Was not the best quality, but who complains about something from nothing? Not I.

View attachment 2076696

The 14er in CO has the best proprietary strains and hash's in the universe.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dameon said:


> So you fellas lika the hash's, eh? Let your mouths salivate...
> 
> View attachment 2076695
> 
> ...


you are so cool let me ask where do you get your keef from


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dry iced my trim last week. Got 2.5 oz of keef. 160 micron bag. 220 leaves to much plant matter for me. Now it's finding all the ways to use it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Dry iced my trim last week. Got 2.5 oz of keef. 160 micron bag. 220 leaves to much plant matter for me. Now it's finding all the ways to use it.


holding and storing dry ice , is fantastic , please let me know how it works for you...this is a bout the basics , lets just focas on that


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I'm going to go back to the basics this next grow and water/ice bag it. See what I get. Then the grow after that I'm going to use a ice hash machine. See what works best and gives better product. Then I'll work with oil exstracts. I did write on this Paige so I can find it in 9 weeks


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Well I'm going to go back to the basics this next grow and water/ice bag it. See what I get. Then the grow after that I'm going to use a ice hash machine. See what works best and gives better product. Then I'll work with oil exstracts. I did write on this Paige so I can find it in 9 weeks


i personally don't give a shit what you do... this is just here for an example ...so for an example shove this up your ass...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok. Fuck you. Wish I knew who you where and I'd shove your fucking head in a hole and piss in your ass. You fucking troll bitch.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

pm me little girl and i will gladly fuck up your world


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol your not worth my time. I'm here to help and learn from others. But after 16 years of growing I have never met someone to jump down someone's through like that after 2 posts. If you think your the hash god nail your ass up and let's see who throw the stones. 

And why pm? All your going to do is talk shit and call names. If I knew I would meet you face to face I would give you detections to my house. Cuz you won't be leaving.

And after 17 pages you want to say it's here for a example? Well after the only 3 pages I read and the first 2 post I even tried to give info! The only example I found is a dick dose have a brain. To fucking bad the brain is so retarded it talks out it's ass.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

this is just a suggestion of possibilities if i were really doing anything like this .. so fuck off faggot


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

And I only gave you a suggestion of posiblilitys. I you tried to flame me. Hope you the best. But with your attitude your best will be worse then a noobie. You know everything so why are you here?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've never tried to jack a thread. Only help others with things I have done. If you don't want people giving you there input don't start a thread. I was only trying to help. Guess I'll let you go done in flames and burn.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

i don't know much this is just a thread on how i managed , so make t what you want ...get personal and yes i am here


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well nobody is going to help you learn if you act like this after they post 1 time. Nether will I. And if you want to get personal I'm in San Bernardino CA. If your anywhere close let me know. I will show you who is a fag.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

the fact you keep posting shows your insecurity ..poor little boy thanks for the help though,...rob


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope I know what I grow in my rooms. And after 15 years I've seen most of it. So no insecurities.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

we agree then , no need to be a fucking ass to either the poster or the responder


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

When was I a ass? I only responded negative after you told me to shove it up my ass. After My 2nd post I might add. You might want to rethink the part of being a dick to people who are really out there to help.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

what the fuck do you know about war ? lock


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 24, 2012)

smoke one and relax. Your too worked up. I'm done. Last post


----------



## hockeyrichard (May 24, 2012)

nailz92002 said:


> mmmmmmmm.....bacon......
> 
> I have some trim from my last grow chilling in the freezer. I let the trim dry and then when it was dry i put it into the freezer. I wanted to make bubble hash with it but needed to order the bubble bags. Your method would save me about 65 dollars. Thanks for the great info Robert.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


yo dood amazon has 8 piece 5 gallon sets for 44$


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 25, 2012)

AcuttDync said:


> Youre not smoking hash, youre smoking that dirty euro shit soapbar, get some real hash before you say its for skagheads bro, know what youre talking about else you look like an idiot.


And who are you talking to? Even the OP made real hash. It isn't the cleanest has lot of plant matterial but still hash. And it works for him and didn't look bad. And there are many derections and ideas listed in this post. So who's the idiot? Instead of using your first post to be a dick why don't you say what real hash is! And if you say bho I hope someone's there to smack you upside the head. There is other forums for trolls like you. Go find them.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2012)

i have no idea where that shit came from , i do apologies warlock , that was juvenile even for bad rob ,,when i let him out, most of my family is in vacaville i'll let you know when i get into town for a visit if you still want to give me one upside the head for being an asshole


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 25, 2012)

Naw. I chalked it up to a bad day. We all get them from time to time.


----------



## 1white1gold (May 25, 2012)

Love MJ.

Cooler heads prevail when high.


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 27, 2012)

I used parchment paper..dried quicker!! Nice haul.


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Mar 4, 2014)

Great Post


----------

